# Triple Charles!



## ElaineG

I'm not sure when Charles Costante passed 3,000, given the time difference, it was probably next Tuesday in Australia or something, but:

Congratulazioni, grazie, baci, ecc. ecc.

I can't come up with poems this often but ci provo:

There once was a lad called Costante
His replies were always instante
With his dictionary at hand
He soon reached 3 grand
It's a pity he lives so distante!


----------



## maxiogee

Well done Charles.


----------



## Elisa68

Al mio Australiano preferito 

le migliori congratulazioni per questo traguardo ricco di post interessanti, intelligenti, puntuali, precisi.

Grazie, Charles; ci sei sempre quando abbiamo bisogno di te! 



Mi scali qualche cena per questa sviolinata?


----------



## cuchuflete

Nicely done, Sir Charles!

 While your quantity will never catch up with your quality,
it's a pleasure to see both.

regards,
Cuchu
​


----------



## shamblesuk

Congrats on getting your 3KLee


----------



## Alfry

Sei una delle persone che mi ha insegnato moltissimissimo, grazie infinite.

Congratulazioni Charles


----------



## moodywop

Wow! Il nostro adorato possum si rivela ancora più prolifico dell'avvenente panda. Devo dire che ero un po' preoccupato dopo aver letto che _possums are commonly found in suburban areas, where they are often considered pests_ ma mi sono subito rassicurato: _possums are protected by regulations, even when they reside in urban neighbourhoods, and cannot be baited(Wikipedia)._
Congratulazioni, caro amico!


----------



## la reine victoria

Charles, many congratulations to one of the nicest guys on the forum.  Your PMs are a constant source of fun.

I  have chartered a 'plane to fly me to Australia.  I'll give you one of my 'Abbey Specials'.  You may choose any number of tunes.  I'm practising my deep breathing techniques so as not to disappoint you.

A nice starter would be 'You are my heart's delight.'  Maybe you'd like to finish with 'The Galloping Major.' 

Bless you for all the things you are.

Huge hugs!
Affectionately,
Laura.​


----------



## emma1968

Charles, one of my fevorite "motto"  is:  do to others what you want others do to you. 
Beh, in questo contesto, almeno per ora, sto ricevendo senza dare ma spero  in futuro di poter  pareggiare i conti.
Sono felice di aver incontrato i tuoi pensieri e ti ringrazio per  i consigli  che mi hai dato (in tutti i sensi)  

Dedicated to you :


A Charles 

"Incontrando i suoi pensieri
il mio inglese oggi, è migliore di ieri 

Se l'impegno è Costante
Charles del risultato sarà garante"


Congratulations  per il tuo traguardo !!!!!
Emma.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Congratulazioni, Charles! Grazie mille!  

Elisabetta


----------



## elroy

*Auguri!*


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

*CONGRATULATIONS!*


----------



## panjandrum

Hey, well done and huge thanks.
Costante posts are quality posts.
It's good to see you around - it's a kind of quality assurance thing - aha, there's a costante post, things will be bubbling along nicely then 

Panj


----------



## lsp

Nice - a trifecta, Doc!

p.s. compliments to *ElaineG* and *EMMA1968* on the poetry!


----------



## Jana337

Caro Charles,

Non credere che nessuno s'interessi dell'inglese australiano - non è vero! Almeno da quando abbiamo conosciuto te. 

Auguri!

Jana


----------



## nichec

Thank you and congratulations! 

Nicole


----------



## emma1968

Permettetemi, ieri non ho avuto tempo di finire la poesia che ho dedicato a Charles, quindi :

ultima quartina 

"La mia mente si è illuminata 
  lui l'ha guidata

Avrei voluto incontrare l'uomo australiano prima di ieri 
  per aver oggi, ancor più dei sui pensieri" 

Emma


----------



## Mei

CONGRATULATIONS CHARLES AND THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR HELP!!

Mei


----------



## winnie

Hi Charles!
I'm not good at poetry but I like to thanks you with some Banjo Patterson's lines:

_Once a jolly swagman camped by a billabong,_
_under the shade of a coolabah tree,_
_and he sang as he watched and waited for his billy boil,_
_"who'll come a-waltzing Matilda with me?"_

[does it ring a bell?  ]


----------



## Willi

Congratulazioni Charles! 
Certo che è difficile tenere il tuo supersonico passo  
Grazie tremila   (pessima battuta, lo so)


----------



## Eugin

*Hey!! Wasn´t it just a few weeks ago I congratulated you for your 2.000 posts??? *

*Who are you?? Flashgordon in disguise?  *


*Anyway, thanks so much for your willingness to help and your kind contributions!!! *

*All the best!! *


----------



## Idioteque

*Congratulazioni Charles!!!*

Già 3000... è passato così poco tempo dal tuo secondo postiversario! 
Posso solo ringraziarti per tutto l'aiuto che mi hai dato, con l'inglese e non solo... spero di poter contare ancora sulla tua preziosa presenza su WR!  Chissà, magari un giorno mi deciderò a comprare i fiori di Bach... 
Grazie, grazie e ancora grazie! 
Laura

P.S: Avrò mai la possibilità di leggere qualche tuo messaggio in italiano?!  
P.P.S: Wow, Elaine ed Emma, non sapevo ci fossero tali poetesse su WR!


----------



## combustion

Congratulazioni Charles... e scusa il ritardo!
comby


----------



## Manuel_M

Charles,

Thank you for all your constant help!! You sure live up to your surname!

Congratulations!!


----------



## You little ripper!

Thanks everyone. It's really nice of you all. Thanks for the limmerick Elaine, and the poems Emma and winnie. Laura, The Galloping Major sounds like fun! Carlo, I had a possum living in the roof of one of the houses I lived in in Sydney; it was a bloody nuisance! Are you trying to tell me something here? Jana, by the time I'm finished with WRF you will all be speaking 'strine' (Aussie slang) better than I can.


----------

